# Speaking of Chows..



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Goose is 7 months


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha omg, he looks so round and rolly polly! SO cute!


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG, He's so cute. I'm sure not a chow person, they are so stubborn, and smart in a way that is not always good, but I did love a chow cross from the time I carried her home from the pound in one hand until I lose her at 15yrs of age. She was a trial from square one, I'll never have another chow anything, but I'll never regret the years I did have my girl.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahh, Goose!! I Love her!! Her short little stubby legs are just adorable!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Is he a pure chow or Chow/Sharpei?? Just Gorgeous!! I just want to kiss that nose!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im not grab, but i do know the answer to that. Goose is a purebred, very well bred shorthaired chow. And she is a girl.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh wow! I've never seen a shorthaired chow! She is sure a beauty, just a big hug waiting to happen!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

She IS extremely well bred just by looking at that picture. Gorgeous. I would own one...I just dont like grooming them. They can be nightmares around strangers who want to touch them. They definitely like their own personal space.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chow Chows are hands down my favourite breed!
I ADORE standard poodles, but something about those big wrinkley faces attracts me to them so strongly!
I will own on some day, and I hope it looks half as amazing as Goose


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Goose!!! She is just gorgeous!!

(How's the human baby doing????)


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Human youngling is doing fabulous


----------

